# Worst snake experience??



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

My good friend was fishing Lake Levon, came across this mess of snakes. Wanted to share these awesome pics. If you're like me and hate snakes...may want stay in the boat if fishing Levon.





































Got a better snake story?


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate snakes, period. It would have been kinda dicey shootin them in those rocks too!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Ha, thought about the same thing.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*close call!*

when I was very young my family was camping at sam rayburns jackson hill marina and my dad and I got up early and went down to the boat to start our day of fishing.The minnow bucket was in the water tied to the boat and dad told me to get it in so I did and being the little fart that I was(5 or 6 yrs old) dad noticed that I could barely raise the bucket because it was very heavy.Luckily that didnt compute with dad as being right so he immediately told me to get away from the bucket.Dad rushed over and lifted the bucket then hurried to get the bucket out of the boat after he got out on land he set it down and told me there was a snake in there!Being 6yrs old I was awed by that!Sure enough after a few attempts dad got that sucker out of there. It was a moccassin very dark (almost black)if memory serves me right. I dont know how big he was but I do remember dad saying it was hard to believe that all of him fit in that bucket! I sure am glad I didnt stick my hand in that bucket! well thats my best snake story to date.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*Does anybody know what kind those are?*

Lake houston is full of snakes marked just like that!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*Some things you never forget*

_*One of my uncle's and myself were helping my dad stretch barbed wire along a fence when I was twelve, (learned how to drive during that time, in a hay field) anyway, saw my Dad freeze about 30 yrds ahead and beckoned for the shotgun, grabbed it and went running towards him when he signaled to slow up and walk slowly to bring it. Gave it to him and to my surprise there was the biggest cottonmouth I'd ever seen in my life. Well, after one well placed shot, I remember Dad stretched the reptile out, it was a little over 6 ft. long. He and my Grandfather said it was the biggest they'd seen as well. Thank God for Dad's and shotguns!!! :smile: *_


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I remember walking around the lake at my grandmothers house,as a kid, and stepping on a cottonmouth, laying in heavy leaves. He jumped and i ran.... don't know how he didn't get me! Those snakes appear to be a mating ball. I know you've all heard the tale about the guy that was skiing, at Lake houston, let go of the rope to glide into shore, and ended up in a water mocasin ball. He was bitten over a hundred times. Happened about twenty years ago.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Video is here:





From the comment on FishingScout, appears to be a diamondback watersnake. Looks hella aggressive. Have you ever heard that maccasin's entire body floats on the water but all other snakes just have thier head above water? Never knew if this was true, but heard it several times.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

1) Five or six yrs old at my Grandma and GrandPa's place. I'm standing in the pasture of fairly uncut grass. I look down and see a snake slithering across my left shoe. I FREEZE. It continues across and goes towards my right shoe and UP my right pants leg to about my calf. Slithers back down and continues away until it is gone. I don't move but unleash a scream from hell and everyone comes running out of the door. I'm told I was white as a ghost and shaking all over.

2) Picking blackberries on a ditch bank when all of a sudden the bushes and grass around me just start moving on their own. Not just once, but continuously....Hmmm, that's kinda odd. Why are these bushes moving? I take one step back and see that I had been stepping on the head of a snake. We mutually agree to part ways immediately. He went one way, I went the other.

3) While crawfishing in the basin one May, there were snakes literally stacked on top one another on every bush. It didn't bother my Dad as we walked through the cypress knee filled, thigh deep water but I HATE snakes. Get back to the safety of the boat and soon spy a snake attempting to climb up a nearly smooth cypress tree. He's about 3-4ft above the waterline. Fortunately I had brought my Benjamin .22 and decided help him with his dilemma. I pumped it up, walked about 10yds towards the tree, took aim, and busted his *** right out of the tree. He hit the water and KNEW what happened. He sat up, saw me, and bolted my way as fast as he could. I turned and could see the boat 10yds away, but running with a pellet gun through thigh deep water is a pain. My Dad saw what was going on and jumped up to meet the little !#[email protected]#!.  As the two approached each other, Dad took his crawfish net checking stick and flung him into the swamp with the rest of his buddies. I made it to the boat and was safe. Dad went and checked the nets for the remainder of day....

Gotta couple more, but the smoker needs attention.

I get the hee-bee gee-bees just thinking about these incidents again...I HATE snakes.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are yellow belly water snakes. Completely harmless unless your reaction to walking up on one causes you to harm yourself.
Those appear to be a breeding ball. One big female with smaller males wrapped around vying for her favor.
I had one crawl through the patio door and curl up beside the couch last week. My wife was a perfect example of hurting oneself when she and the dog found it.
I love a little excitement during the ball game especially if the Astros are losing.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

why that ain't nuthin ,the other day i wuz afishin down on the guadalupe for blues, when i heard an aful lot of thrashing an struggling going on,so i snuk over to some dew berry vines and got to watchin 2 huge cotton mouths ,and they were havin afight to the finish ,one grabbed the othern by the tail anstarted swallown him, as soon as thatn what was gettin swallowerd relized what was happnin, hegrabbed his oppoint ment by the tail and started swallerin him,them snakes just quit fightn and started havin a swallern contest, why i never seen nuthin like it,i couldn't believe my eyes, then all of a sudden it was all over ,in the blink of a eye ball, both of these huge snakes swallered each other,and dissappeared right before my very eyes.and i didn even git a pitcher of it!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Missed stepping on a western diamondback in Brady about 40 years ago after turkey hunting. I was side stepping to frame a picture of bluebonnets and heard a slither. Never rattled and I missed stepping on him by 1/4 inch. Went to the Scout, loaded the pistol and shot him six times with 22 magnum birdshot. Still have the rattle.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

And my grandpa gave back a stringer of crappie once when he pulled up the stringer and found the last fish halfway down a cottonmouth. On Grand Lake of the Cherokees.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I was out at the lease riding behind a buddy on the 4 wheelers went in to a mud hole as he come out his tires picked up some kind of snake and it came right at my face. I didn't wait to see what it was I jumped off and ran away lol. Came back to find the snake gone. Never been so scared before lol.
james


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Spent a few weeks during the summer on a private lake in Giddings in the early '70s. Always knew when a snake was around because dad emptied his .22 pistol. Remember that pistol going off daily. Ended up that it wasn't the snakes that played havoc w/ me, it was the big turtles that we found. After a month in the hospital recovering from Typhoid fever and pneumonia, no more turtles...or snakes. Dad sold the property in quick fashion!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Seriously, you got typhoid fever from a turtle? Did it bite you?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

When they drew down Livingston after the hurricane to fix the dam, my buddy kept his boat tied up to his dock instead of in the sling so he could fish when he was at the lake house. After being tied up sitting on the water all winter he took out the next spring for fishing. Got out to Pine Island and noticed that a snake was sitting on the deck behind his seat. So here's my budding standing in front of the console of his Hurricane deck boat driving back to the house looking over his shoulder to see where he's going. 

Gets back to the house and gets the snake out of the boat. Sit down a while to calm his nerves. Heads back out to Pine Island, goes to get a rod out from under the bench seat and there's another snake under the seat. Back to the house he goes. Gets the second snake out the boat. 

He's thinking if there are two, maybe there's more and he ain't going out again until he checks the whole boat. Sure enough, there was a third snake in the back where the changing curtain is. 

There were three snakes that had spent the winter in his 22' deck boat. I don't think he'll ever leave the boat tied up to the dock again.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I tried rattlesnake once ... hands down it was the worst thing I'e ever tried to eat ... and also the worst experience (therefore) with a snake.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

mullethead00 said:


> Seriously, you got typhoid fever from a turtle? Did it bite you?


 I was not bit by the turtles. Apparently, according to the doctors, the turtles passed the virus to me after they came in contact w/ stagnated water that was infected w/ typhoid.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I tried rattlesnake once ... hands down it was the worst thing I'e ever tried to eat ... and also the worst experience (therefore) with a snake.


I luv rattlesnake--tastes a lot like owl...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> I was not bit by the turtles. Apparently, according to the doctors, the turtles passed the virus to me after they came in contact w/ stagnated water that was infected w/ typhoid.


I thought you would tell the story about the time I saved you from that water moccasin. It was about 2 feet from you in the tall grass, and I nearly dislocated your shoulders when I pulled you backwards.

That was my worst experience.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> I thought you would tell the story about the time I saved you from that water moccasin. It was about 2 feet from you in the tall grass, and I nearly dislocated your shoulders when I pulled you backwards.
> 
> That was my worst experience.


 That's true! That was scary and physical painful!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> I luv rattlesnake--tastes a lot like owl...


Was that Spotted owl?

The worst snake I ever ate was a chunk off of a big python that one of my Hmong team killed. It was just a little better than those early 60's MRE's.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I just remembered my worst snake experience. It was working for the French after they bought FINA.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I just remembered my worst snake experience. It was working for the French after they bought FINA.


Mark, was those "serpent dans l'herbe."


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When a bad storm caught my father and I, in a 16 fiberglass boat w/40hp Sea King motor in the early 60s, on a local lake, we took to a small cove that was well sheltered from the wind and drifted around.
In a few minuets the boat drifted against a section of tall cat tails and a big cotton mouth water moccasin slithered out of the cat tails into the boat.

A wild scene then took place, with my dad swinging a paddle with snake fury in his eyes, trying to land a solid blow on the snake as it bit at the paddle and hissed like a snake!

Somehow the snake wound up on the back side of the paddle during a back swing and it got flung off into the lake.

My dad and I sat down in relief as the shakes took over.

Then it swam back to the boat with it's mouth open wide, showing it's cotton name's sake, and crawled back into the boat for a repeat performance.

Except this time dad got a good blow on it, and then it was released unharmed into the wild once again. 

Dad said "Never tell your mother about this".


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*I caught one in a cast net and of corse didnt relize it untill i dumped it in the shad bucket not really scared of snakes but there was not enough room for him and me in the boat and yes it did scare me sounded like a little girl when he come out of the bucket at my feet i was doing the ss shuffle i do pay more attention to my net before dumping it know guess it was a good lesson learnt lol*


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Mark, was those "serpent dans l'herbe."


Naw, I like garter snakes. Had one for a pet for 8 years once. Ate raw hamburger. Heck the French won't even eat cooked hamburger.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was a kid I was riding in the back of my uncles old pickup truck on a dirt road outside of Dumas in north Texas....The truck came to a quick stop and I jumped out over the tail gate...My uncle yelled for me to not move...I looked down and there was a 2 foot long rattle snake 1 foot from me...I froze...LOL...I couldn't have moved if I tried...Uncle killed it with a shovel...

I think I scared the snake as much as it scared me...It's still hard to believe that it did not bite me...


----------



## trotliner (Mar 9, 2011)

When I was about 12 or so I was running trotlines with an old uncle of mine. One of the lines ran close to the creek bank under a big willow tree. Whenever we would run that particular line the limbs would drag across our backs and shoulders, so we would just reach up, grab a limb and push it off of us. That night we were checking the line, I felt the limbs drag across my back, and reached up and grabbed the limb. What I got was a handful of about a 3ft snake. I don't know what kind it was, but I guess it was hanging up in that tree. I remember screaming like a little girl. Uncle T knocked it out of my hand and out into the water with an oar. I didn't run any more lines at night for quite a while...lol.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

trotliner said:


> When I was about 12 or so I was running trotlines with an old uncle of mine. One of the lines ran close to the creek bank under a big willow tree. Whenever we would run that particular line the limbs would drag across our backs and shoulders, so we would just reach up, grab a limb and push it off of us. That night we were checking the line, I felt the limbs drag across my back, and reached up and grabbed the limb. What I got was a handful of about a 3ft snake. I don't know what kind it was, but I guess it was hanging up in that tree. I remember screaming like a little girl. Uncle T knocked it out of my hand and out into the water with an oar. I didn't run any more lines at night for quite a while...lol.


 LOL got to get back on that horse and ride!


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey trotliner....had a kind of similar experience when I was about that same age. We were running a trotline at night and when I came up to one of the hooks all I saw was a big blob. Thinking it was a bunch of grass or weeds, I grabbed it to pull it off. It turned out to be snake...hooked and curls up around the line. I screamed, Dad laughed. He just shook out the line, unhooked it, and dropped it back out in the water. Now I use a flashlight at night.


----------

